# Funktions-Plotter: String "ausrechnen"



## Androbin (16. Apr 2014)

Hallo Leute, ich habe hier folgendes Problem:
ich bin gerade dabei, einen Funktions-Plotter zu schreiben, habe aber keine Ahnung, :rtfm:
wie ich den String aus dem JTextField "ausrechnen" soll! Hat jemand von euch eine Idee :question:


----------



## !GH!Budd (16. Apr 2014)

Na da musst du wohl erstmal parsen. Was darf denn da drinstehen? Als Variable nur x, nur Geraden, nur Polynome, nur Dymension 1...?


----------



## Tobse (17. Apr 2014)

Wie mein Vorredner schon sagt ist das ganze einfacher, wenn z.B. eine Ganzrationale Funktion ?ten Grades vorgegeben ist. Wenn es aber darum geht, generell jeden mathematischen Term "evaluieren" zu können hilft dir der Shunting-Yard-Algorithmus weiter. Es gibt aber auch vorgefertigte Klassen die das können (unter anderem auch welche die Ableiten, Integrieren, rotieren etc.)


----------

